# 8800 GTS power supply



## ksingh (Dec 9, 2006)

hi, i was thinking of getting a new 8800 GTS, for my newly upgraded PC to replace my ASUS EN7900GS, but i need a power to replace my existing one, ANTEC TRUEPOWER 
550W.

So could someone help me choose a top quality power supply and something that will perform, not one the "will do the job" i dont mind about the budget, but preffer it under £150.

Also is there such thing as too much power for your system, say if i onlly needed a 550w and i bought a 700w power supply, is that ok ?

Thanks.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Nope. It's a good thing to have some headroom in the power dept. It's just what the PSU is 'capable' of(under the most ideal circumstances).

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-019-OC


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Why do you need a new power supply? That Antec 550w should be more than enough for the video card.

If you do decide to get a new PSU, don't skimp at all. Everything in your system relies on the PSU, so it should be the best one you can get. Don't just get one that says '700w' that only costs $50 - it won't perform nearly as well as a 550w that costs twice as much. Price isn't the only thing to consider, but generally, you get what you pay for in PSU's, so it's a fairly accurate comparison.


----------



## ksingh (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks, guys, i was thinking of getting a bit more powerful incase i want go to a SLI config or further upgrade my rig.

Has anyone got any suggestions for 600w or 650w PSU ?

Was thinking of OCZ gamexstream. any thoughts.

Cheers.


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

Custom PC's top PSU unit here

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=256340

I've got it running a 7950GX2 no problem and they have had it running a Quad SLi system as well


----------



## ksingh (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks m8. has anyone else got any other suggestions.

appreciatie it.

cheers.


----------



## ksingh (Dec 9, 2006)

I have opted for a corsair 620w PSU, but i am upgrading to a 8800 GTX now, i thought i should go all the way.

Thanks for the help anyway guys.


----------



## javalin (Nov 26, 2006)

PC Power and Cooling PS have advertised true wattage ratings and are the best in the business.
Get a 750-850 w PS from them..especially if you plan on going SLI in the future.

Legion


----------



## ksingh (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks anyway but i head the corsair is one of the best power supllys out there, plus my friend has got one and he's running a similar set-up to me and it handles beautifully.

Nice work anyway.

Cheers.


----------

